# Delivery vans in your cities.



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Just wanna see some delivery vans in your cities. Also what type do they use?

Here's some in Hong Kong where they are very common in the city's streets. The most common used is The Toyota Hi-Ace.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Mercades Sprinter is all over Europe


----------



## Grantus (Feb 10, 2005)

I drive the new toyota hi-ace for work. Great delivery van!

Mostly in Aus, i think they are mercades sprinters too.


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL, when I read delivery I thought of pizza delivery ( yes i'm hungry )


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Just a little off topic, that bus behind it is strangly informative. Public Light Bus 16 Seats. Tells you everything about it.. how rare.


----------

